
Ask HN: LocalFlow – Cofunder? - resca79
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m in SF and it could be great to meet in person a CoFunder for the LocalFlow project.<p>app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;localflow&#x2F;id888303663<p>home page: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;localflow.co<p>small intro video here : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;9Zm_EH4fxFM<p><i>Why CoFunder?</i><p>Because I&#x27;m the solo founder at moment and work and develop new feature is hard alone.<p><i>Why in SF?</i><p>Because I came from Italy and it should be great to have cofounder with permanent location in BayArea.<p><pre><code>    email: localflow.app@gmail.com

</code></pre>
<i>Let&#x27;s explain what is LocalFlow.</i><p>LocalFlow is an Hyperlocal mobile app in Hacker News style that lets neighbors share and discover information of local interest with no need to register.<p>Local community is the first social network, but there is not a simple and effective way to keep in touch with your neighbors. 
With LocalFlow users can simply download the app and contribute to the local community anonymously or they can add their personal data if desired.<p>They can share news georeferenced to their current position, and get the most rated or latest news happening inside a maximum radius of 10 km.<p>The rating function is similar to HN but the coordinates of news are evaluated as well. In this way users can figure out what is happening around, but that’s not all. 
They can follow their interest zones, for example: 
One can follow where they work or live, stay updated about these neighborhoods wherever they are at a given moment; sharing the news or receiving push notifications if someone submits news inside those zones.<p>This is pretty effective when someone wants to broadcast important news in realtime to all other users present in the same zone.
======
threeseven
In what ways is this different from Yik Yak?

~~~
resca79
Hi,

Yik Yak is not very popular in Italy so I don't know the real status of it.

LocalFlow is not anonymous you can create a profile if you want, also you can
follow in realtime you zone of interest.

